# Charging problems 2011 Windjammer 3001W



## Dan Wittenstrom (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, having problem with my Windjammer not charging my battery with the tow vehicle or on generator? I have replaced the solid breakers under the frame and checked all the breakers inside. Still won’t charge the battery. I tested with volt meter on the positive and negative wires to battery no reading. Any help would be appreciated. Where is the battery inverter, converter located and does this also charge while driving or at camp on generator?  Thank you


----------

